# LTX 1046VT - Cut out on PTO engage, now won't start.



## Nicodemus_mm (Oct 8, 2020)

Greetings,

I have a Cub Cadet LTX 1046VT that is being temperamental. I had the machine running and was about to start cutting. When I engaged the PTO the machine stalled. I was unable to deactivate the PTO in time to prevent the stall. After the stall I was unable to restart the machine. No turn over, no clicks, nothing. I investigated under the deck and found pallet straps wrapped around one shaft and cleared them. I was able to free one shaft so that there is a degree of movement, however, the shaft with the straps is frozen with no play at all. I disconnected the battery for a bit to allow a reset if there were any self-resetting fuses/breakers. After doing so I hear a single click when I try to start the machine. Then I have to disconnect the battery again to get anything. In all conditions the display acts a little weird. Flickering lights, distorted numbers, etc. for a few seconds before returning to normal.

I'm not sure where to start. The only thing I can think of is the PTO clutch is bound and tripping a fuse. I don't even know if that's possible. Just a wild guess based on incredibly limited mechanical knowledge.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

~ Brian Williams


----------



## Rob b (Aug 30, 2019)

Take the belt off the pto to mower... make sure your battery is fully charged, sounds like it may be weak, (It will get a little charge if it sits for a bit then turning the key sucks it right down) ) jump it from your car if you have cables or a jump pack..


----------

